# mortar poured landscape edgers



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

(here's the one from out back that has control joints cut already - I think my corner technique improved on the ones out front lol)


I'll post more up when these are really done (painted, grass in place/mulch in beds so they don't look like they're just hovering lol)


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Edging*

Looks pretty good to me...


So how did you get the "curb" like shape (Seems low in front with a peak just before a slight drop at the back)?

That just due to the mortar being firm enough to hold that shape?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks great! I would only suggest a #3 rebar running through the middle to hold it all together.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> Looks pretty good to me...
> 
> 
> So how did you get the "curb" like shape (Seems low in front with a peak just before a slight drop at the back)?
> ...


I made an edging trowel into that shape, long slope in front / short slope in back. I just bought an edging trowel (it was a longer one, maybe 6" or 8"), bent it flat, and then curved it around something to give me that shape.

And yes, the mortar was made very dry, so it wouldn't just slump out of that shape (and for other reasons, primarily increased strength/reduced cracking). It was about as dry as was possible to work with. It was slumping out of its shape when it was at wettest, but I'd basically pour it, shape it, then shape it again 10 minutes later, then maybe 20-30 minutes after that. After that point it was stiff enough that it kept its shape for the most part. The next day I just pulled the wooden forms away, then used a 20grit sanding block to smooth the edges (which were very rough), actually more than the edges I sanded almost the entire thing (for uniformity of shape, and uniformity of texture - the spots that are sanded stood out like crazy since the surface was otherwise smooth in spots I didn't sand)


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

This is an old thread, but that's alright.

How many bags of cement did you use?


----------

